# Large Dogs in Dubai



## ChrisMc22 (Feb 15, 2021)

Hi All, 

We're planning to move out to to Dubai in 6-9 months and the plan is to bring our Weimaraner and Vizsla with us. We have been worried by some of the things we've read (and encouraged by others, but that's the internet I suppose...). Could I ask a couple of questions please for anyone who has a large dog/dogs


How does your dog cope with the heat?
Are there places to run them off the lead?
How did they cope with the move?
Is there a 'best' area to live that cater/make allowances for the dogs?

Thanks in advance for any info/tips you may have to put our minds at rest

Thanks

Chris


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

ChrisMc22 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We're planning to move out to to Dubai in 6-9 months and the plan is to bring our Weimaraner and Vizsla with us. We have been worried by some of the things we've read (and encouraged by others, but that's the internet I suppose...). Could I ask a couple of questions please for anyone who has a large dog/dogs
> 
> ...


Hi Chris

I’m a life long dog owner, and made several moves with dogs. we lost our lab before we came here and decided not to get another whilst here. So I can offer you my general thoughts.

Firstly, unless anything has changed recently you cannot have a dog off lead anywhere in a public place in Dubai. I understand it’s subject to a fine.

The heat aspect in the summer will depend on many factors in my opinion, age, breed and health condition of the dog. Will also depend somewhat on your property type and how cool you choose to keep it. Assuming your property is cool then you should be fine other than exercise. I walk most days even in the summer and see many dogs being walked in the evening many seem fine but some do struggle, the obvious cause for the strugglers that I see is usually obesity or old age.

Dogs are generally robust with moves .... it’s another home to them, if they have a comfortable home, fed and watered they are usually happy and adapt quickly.

I’m not aware of any specific extra dog friendly areas, but many places allow dogs on lead, there are a couple of beaches where dogs are allowed, most don’t, areas such as the marina also ban dogs although you do see the odd dog. Many residential areas have good walkways suitable for dog walking. 

The only thing I’m not sure about is muzzles certain size dogs should be muzzled in public but I’m unsure of the criteria.


----------



## DrFuzz (May 5, 2021)

ChrisMc22 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We're planning to move out to to Dubai in 6-9 months and the plan is to bring our Weimaraner and Vizsla with us. We have been worried by some of the things we've read (and encouraged by others, but that's the internet I suppose...). Could I ask a couple of questions please for anyone who has a large dog/dogs
> 
> ...


Hi
Did you get much information on your search for information? We are also possibly moving to Dubai with our Golden puppy and trying to find as much information as possible before doing so.
Thank you!


----------



## ChrisMc22 (Feb 15, 2021)

DrFuzz said:


> Hi
> Did you get much information on your search for information? We are also possibly moving to Dubai with our Golden puppy and trying to find as much information as possible before doing so.
> Thank you!


Hi
Only what's in the thread. We haven't yet made the move as it's been put on hold for a while so hadn't done anything more about this 
Good Luck
Chris


----------



## DrFuzz (May 5, 2021)

ChrisMc22 said:


> Hi
> Only what's in the thread. We haven't yet made the move as it's been put on hold for a while so hadn't done anything more about this
> Good Luck
> Chris


Thanks Chris


----------



## TMH67 (Jul 31, 2021)

ChrisMc22 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We're planning to move out to to Dubai in 6-9 months and the plan is to bring our Weimaraner and Vizsla with us. We have been worried by some of the things we've read (and encouraged by others, but that's the internet I suppose...). Could I ask a couple of questions please for anyone who has a large dog/dogs
> 
> ...





DrFuzz said:


> Thanks Chris


Hi Chris, not sure if you are still planning on moving to Dubai. If you are, then we do have a small group of Weimie owners who get together. Life for dogs here is hard - summer is horrendous, and you have to turn more to mental exercises rather than physical. We brought our two Weimies with us seven years ago - it took them a couple of days to recuperate from the flight (particularly our older girl - sadly no longer with us). They struggle in summer, but winter is lovely (although we miss the snow). It is illegal to have dogs off lead here. There are daycare centres, but it is important to find the right one. There is an indoor park where you can stay with your dog (although I stopped going as too busy with unruly dogs - not many are properly socialists see here). Anyway, if you are still thinking of moving, do drop us a line at Weimaraner Dubai on Facebook, & I will try & answer any other questions, eg best areas, etc. Best wishes.


----------

